# ugh



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

here's my shite sona ok
 
i̶t̶ ̶k̶i̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶u̶c̶k̶s̶


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 28, 2018)

What’re you talking about? It looks fine! I’ve not even tried making a body for my sona yet, just a head. Plus, you’ll only benefit for practice, but the undeserved criticism you’re giving yourself is wholly detrimental. It may not be the best, but it’s nowhere close to being the worst.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

frankly, i don't need criticism for anything.


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2018)

Aaawwwwww <3


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

do not


----------



## Norros_ (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Since mesha isn't responding. I'll have to settle with you instead


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

i tried though, despite my art skills being shit... it's not like i want to become better at it


----------



## Joni (May 29, 2018)

Look at me. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

do *not* convince me into getting better


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

I made a political cartoon once. When I say it looked infinitely worse than this, I'm not exaggerating. My skill set lies in generic Photoshop.


----------



## Joni (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> do *not* convince me into getting better


ok


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I made a political cartoon once. When I say it looked infinitely worse than this, I'm not exaggerating. My skill set lies in generic Photoshop.


who the hell animates in photoshop


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

It wasn't animated. Not like an animated cartoon. Like an old fashioned political cartoon in a newspaper. Just in color, and shittier.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 30, 2018)

e


theawakening said:


> who the hell animates in photoshop


errr lots of people? I have done a few animations in photoshop myself


----------

